# Firmware iMac G3 500



## arnaud jai un nouveauIMAC (5 Avril 2005)

qu'elle mise a jours faut t-il pour un iMac 500Mhz je c pas qu'elle mise a jours prendre 

merci de m'aider 

j'espere que se message n'a pas ete deja poste je suis tres desole si c'est le cas 


merci


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2005)

arnaud jai un nouveauIMAC a dit:
			
		

> qu'elle mise a jours faut t-il pour un iMac 500Mhz je c pas qu'elle mise a jours prendre
> 
> merci de m'aider
> 
> ...




Hé hé 

C'est ICI et évidement la question a déjà été posée 1000 fois    

ps : t'as fait des efforts pour l'orthographe dis-moi, c'est pas la panacée (tu as le droit d'ouvrir le dico) mais c'est déjà mieux


----------



## arnaud jai un nouveauIMAC (5 Avril 2005)

je te remarci je fais sa pour toi lol  merci



mais je n'ais pas 9.1 j'ais 9.2 sa cause PB
et surtout je l'install comme sa sa ne denomagera rien

merci pour tes reponces encore un fois


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2005)

arnaud jai un nouveauIMAC a dit:
			
		

> je te remarci je fais sa pour toi lol  merci



Et pour les autres aussi !  

Si t'es en 9.2, pas de problème, et non ça risque rien, tu lances la mise à jour et le prog mets à jour le programme interne de l'imac, c'est tout


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2005)

Un petit tour par ici... 

Ca fait combien d'années que tu causes la France ?


----------



## arnaud jai un nouveauIMAC (5 Avril 2005)

va y mare toi mais merci quand meme je vous remercie


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Un petit tour par ici...
> 
> Ca fait combien d'années que tu causes la France ?



La MAJ pour le FIRMWARE n'est pas la même suivant si t'es en 9.1 ou 9.2 ?


----------



## arnaud jai un nouveauIMAC (5 Avril 2005)

va y explique la qu'elle je dois prendre je ne l'ai pas encore faite

merci de me prevenir


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2005)

Non c'est bon, Global a rien capté, il t'a filé un lien pour une mise à jour pour passer en mac os 9.2, c'est pas une mis à jour du firmware, c'est donc mon lien qu'il te faut


----------



## arnaud jai un nouveauIMAC (5 Avril 2005)

sa marche je vais la faire maintenant j'espere que cela ne va rien faire mais avant je veut voir s'il n'est pas deja a jours comment on fait 


merci j'espere que je te derenge pas


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Avril 2005)

jptk t'as filé un lien vers la mise à jour du Firmware vers la v4.1.9, il te faut Mac OS 9.1 ou 9.2 pour l'utiliser (donc tu peux déjà l'utiliser).
Global t'as simplement filé un lien vers les différentes mise à jour de Mac OS 9 (pas du firmware !) pour que tu puisse passer en 9.2 si tu en as envie, ce que je te déconseille fortement si tu ne compte pas utiliser OS X.

[Edit]Putain, complètement à la masse, ça m'apprendra à ouvrir des onglets avant de téléphoner.


----------



## arnaud jai un nouveauIMAC (5 Avril 2005)

bain en faite je veut juste metre a jours mon firmware mais avant je voudrais savoir la version qu'a mon OS 9.2

merci lol


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2005)

arnaud jai un nouveauIMAC a dit:
			
		

> bain en faite je veut juste metre a jours mon firmware mais avant je voudrais savoir la version qu'a mon OS 9.2
> 
> merci lol



Mais tu t'en fous, tu risques rien, que tu aies déjà la bonne version ou pas c'est pas grave, fais nous cette mise à jour qu'on en parle plus !


----------



## arnaud jai un nouveauIMAC (5 Avril 2005)

je te fait confiance je te dis sa tout de suite


----------



## arnaud jai un nouveauIMAC (5 Avril 2005)

bon je l'ai lance mais sa mouvre l'extraction et c'est tout ta un moyen de verifier 

merci


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2005)

arnaud jai un nouveauIMAC a dit:
			
		

> bon je l'ai lance mais sa mouvre l'extraction et c'est tout ta un moyen de verifier
> 
> merci



L'extraction ? C'est à dire ? La mise à jour s'est faite ou pas ?

Dans le menu pomme, information système, tu dois pouvoir vérifier la version de ton firmware, ça fait un bail que j'ai pas touché OS9 vraiment, je peux pas t'en dire plus.


----------



## arnaud jai un nouveauIMAC (5 Avril 2005)

tinquete c bon sa a marcher j'ai la version 4.1.9 sa va donc bouster OS X mais je crois que je vais faire 2 partitions ques ten pense


----------



## raboulga (6 Avril 2005)

je panse que jé jamè lu une dyscusion ossi rigaulote ! Sa fais dix minute que j'me mare   Je propose un sondage : y le fait exprès arnaus ou il samuse lui aussi ?


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Avril 2005)

raboulga a dit:
			
		

> je panse que jé jamè lu une dyscusion ossi rigaulote ! Sa fais dix minute que j'me mare   Je propose un sondage : y le fait exprès arnaus ou il samuse lui aussi ?


 T'as pas l'impression d'avoir deux fois la même proposition dans ton sondage ? :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2005)

arnaud jai un nouveauIMAC a dit:
			
		

> tinquete c bon sa a marcher j'ai la version 4.1.9 sa va donc bouster OS X mais je crois que je vais faire 2 partitions ques ten pense



Laisse tomber la partition, aucun intérêt, tout fonctionnera très bien te fait pas de soucis.
Mais bon c'est pas toi qui a seulement 128 mo de ram ?


----------



## raboulga (6 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas l'impression d'avoir deux fois la même proposition dans ton sondage ? :rateau:



Bravo Dark Templar, t'as compris la blague!


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2005)

Bon Arnaud, je viens de voir dans ton profil que tu as seulement 128 mo de ram, alors t'en que tu en as pas au moins 256, n'installe pas Panther, achète toi une barrette de 256 mo au moins, pour avoir 384 mo en tout et prends une 512 mo si tu peux.


----------



## arnaud jai un nouveauIMAC (7 Avril 2005)

bain je dois te dire que depuis que j'ai fait attention a sa et pour ma fois je crois que 1go de ram sufisent

je me suis acheter 2 RAM de 512 mais j'avais deja 1 ram de 128 alors j'ai mis une de 512 et une de 128 et pour l'instant cela me fait

640 mo de ram je crois que sa va lol 

je vais modif mon profil


----------

